# how to retire in the UK from the USA



## jowaan (Jun 14, 2010)

I have tried to find online sites to answer this question, but can't. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not an easy question to answer without knowing a bit more about your situation and requirements.

Basically, you're looking at a non-working visa (in the sense that you aren't authorized to accept employment), which means that you have be able to show adequate retirement income (pensions, investments, etc.) to support yourself/selves, normally including private health insurance. That may not be the case in the UK, given the way their health care system works, but you at least have to show that you will not need to resort to the public benefit system.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jowaan (Jun 14, 2010)

My husband and I are retired and would like to move to the UK to live with my son and his family. We have our own retirement monies. We would not need any government monies or need to work.


Bevdeforges said:


> Not an easy question to answer without knowing a bit more about your situation and requirements.
> 
> Basically, you're looking at a non-working visa (in the sense that you aren't authorized to accept employment), which means that you have be able to show adequate retirement income (pensions, investments, etc.) to support yourself/selves, normally including private health insurance. That may not be the case in the UK, given the way their health care system works, but you at least have to show that you will not need to resort to the public benefit system.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Our daugher and family live in the UK, we too looked into retirement in the UK over a year ago, unfortunately the retirement visa has been abolished. It is our understanding that as of this time it is not being reviewed for restatement. The age and income requirements for that visa were obtainable, but the other options are not, for us.
Please correct me, anyone, if the following is not correct. I would love to find out we can retire there.
In order for a US citizen to live in the UK, one would either have to purchase a business that employees UK citizens, be married to a UK citizen or be desititute and UK child must support.
I do not know what the min cash one would have to have on hand to retire as wealthy, I thought I read over 250,000 pounds
I do wish you good luck and hope I am wrong.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

grammymissy said:


> Our daugher and family live in the UK, we too looked into retirement in the UK over a year ago, unfortunately the retirement visa has been abolished. It is our understanding that as of this time it is not being reviewed for restatement. The age and income requirements for that visa were obtainable, but the other options are not, for us.
> Please correct me, anyone, if the following is not correct. I would love to find out we can retire there.
> In order for a US citizen to live in the UK, one would either have to purchase a business that employees UK citizens, be married to a UK citizen or be desititute and UK child must support.
> I do not know what the min cash one would have to have on hand to retire as wealthy, I thought I read over 250,000 pounds
> I do wish you good luck and hope I am wrong.


There is no set figure. Each application is considered on its merit. But since there is no longer a retirement visa for a person of independent means, you need to show a serious amount of money to spend in UK. You are basically correct that apart from those circumstances you've outlined, it will be difficult for a non-EEA or Swiss citizen to retire in UK. I suppose Bill Gates would have little difficulty in persuading the Home Office to give him a suitable visa :usa2:


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response, I was hoping I was wrong...


----------

